# Happy New Year it's 2023 !



## managed

Happy New Year to all you muppets.


----------



## Macboatmaster

> Happy New Year to all you muppets.


Cheers
I know you are always "on the ball" 
but it is the 1 Jan
Happy New year
(NOT I hope a Muppet)
Macboatmaster

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all.


----------



## valis

Happy New Year all!


----------



## MPR

In my part of the spacetime continuum it's still 2022. So what's the future like? Do you have flying cars and robot servants yet?


----------



## valis

Not even self tying shoes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy New Year one and all!

I hope I can sleep tonight with all these fireworks going off in the neighborhood ...


----------



## valis

Only in America do we get to play the 'are those gunshots or fireworks' game twice a year.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, in this neighborhood it can go either way ... ;-)


----------



## lunarlander

Happy New Year Everyone, May you achieve all your new years resolutions !


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy New Year!


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## DR.M

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## ekim68

Happy New Year everybody... So far so good..


----------



## RT

Hoping the new year will be better than the past few for all of us 

It'll take me a while to realize one must write '23 on a check...but ever since Y2K I use the full year.
Funny how that sort of thing happens at this time of year...year after year...


----------



## Couriant

valis said:


> Not even self tying shoes.


That was in 2015... never caught on... haha...

though i think if I remember correctly there was one made special for Michael J Fox?


----------



## RT

And where are those darned flying bubble cars that Popular Science /Mechanics magazines predicted in the '60s?
Seems only the Jetsons know for sure.


----------

